# Bulk Bagged Salt in Delaware??



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Where can you find Bulk bagged salt in Delaware for a good price?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

port of wilmington exit off 495 north bound side . over half a million ton avail


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RepoMan1968;1416045 said:


> port of wilmington exit off 495 north bound side . over half a million ton avail


For bulk Ocean Port for sure. Are you looking for 50/80 lbs bags or dump truck loads?


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

I am looking for bagged 50 or 80 lb bags.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

RepoMan1968;1416045 said:


> port of wilmington exit off 495 north bound side . over half a million ton avail


Do you know where I could get 50/80 lb bags


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Diamond Chemical on S Walnut St (rt#13) in Wilmington (302) 656-7786


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Basher do you know how much there charging for bags or pallets, just checked there charging 400 a pallet,


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a place called John deer supply on Rte 9 suppose to have pallets for 250


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Just found one ton 50 lb bags for 253.00 a pallet


----------



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

Where did you find the 50 lb bags for 253.00 a pallet? Does anybody know anywhere in Newark, DE that sells 50 lb bagged salt reasonable?


----------



## toyotaboy (Sep 23, 2011)

try your local landscape supplier or nurseries i know of one that sells them for about what desnowman said like 250 give or take a couple bucks for 1-9 pallets i believe then more will get cheaper not sure of the supplier on rt 9 but that price is close to what i pay in north wilmington


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

*DE Bagged Rock Salt*

We have material in New Castle, DE... 9 Pallet Minimums. Please give us a call from pricing at 800-221-5105.

Thanks,


----------



## devinraptor (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a Place called tri state turf supply in newark 302.731.3050


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I can get it for $215 a pallet. That is 50 pound bags, 49 bags to a pallet It comes out to like $4.15 a bag. I am in PA though (near Harrisburg), so it would be quite the drive?


----------



## kdwashman (Feb 1, 2011)

superdog1
where in pa can you get that price. I am near lancaster. Do they have a minumum amount you need to buy to get that price. thanks for the help


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Jonestown Ag supply. You must buy at least 1 pallet, but thats it.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

This is an old post but check out Alexander's Lawn and Garden. They don't stock a ton, but they usually have a few pallets. They should be under $250 a pallet unless prices jumped up from last year, I am not salting this year so I never checked. Let them know what you want and if they don't have it they will order it for the next storm. Everyone waits until the day before a storm so they usually run low.

Michael


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

call us 610-497-9390


> www.chemicalequipmentlabs.com


We have bulk salt, bags coming in here and there of different products and as back up we have 1 ton super sacks of a blend......not bad with a 5 gal bucket.


----------

